# Got some pictures... it killed my computer.



## mrskloo (May 14, 2005)

Not as big as most of your stashes.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have do the the rest later on, this 'photo shoot' pooped me out.

*Eyeshadows:*













































*Blush:*










*Pigments:*


----------



## Demosthenes (May 15, 2005)

You've got an awesome list!  Some staples you'd love are Teddy eye kohl, Smolder eye kohl, Margin blush, Trace Gold blush, and Deep Truth.


----------

